# selling soap



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

I am so bumbed every market in New Orleans has a moratorium on letting in more soapers. I am new to soaping and was so sure I would find ONE market that will let me sell. So here I am with 100 bars of soap and nowhere to sell them. I think my only option is to pack a case and go door -to- door to gift shops. That is pretty scary. Any suggestions?


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

100 bars of soap would be gone in no time here without ever setting foot inside a market! Do you have a job outside of your home, or events, such as church or clubs you go to regularly? I'm a farrier, and some of my best customers are clients to whom I gave soap to early in my soaping career. They now buy soap by the dozens of bars, and often get their friends and family in on it too. I would suggest giving soap to everybody you know. Set out a basket of it at a local event such as a womens meeting at church. Bring it as a housewarming gift, and bring enough so your host can give some away to her friends and family. 

I am very small time compared to lots of other soapers here, but my business grows steadily. I am in a local farmers/crafters market but my sales outside of that market far surpass my sales there every month. 

I keep soap in my car all of the time because my clients are always wanting to see what I have new. Some people who buy my soap have actually become collectors of it. No kidding! I don't really notice the scents anymore because there is so much here in the house, but people tell me all the time they love the way it makes their homes, rooms, drawers, cars, etc. smell! 

Get your website up and running too...I still don't sell a lot online, but around christmas people are looking everywhere for less expensive, but nice, gifts. Put an ad on craigslist with pictures and a link to your site. 

Put an ad anywhere it's free. Get a facebook business page. Attend free small business seminars in your area. Constant contact puts on quite a few, some are free, also your area chamber of commerce probably puts on little seminars for free to help local businesses because local businesses benefit the community so much.

Right now is the time for festivals. My local farmers market is dead by 10am because everyone is at a festival. Many smaller festivals only cost $25 dollars to set up a booth. You may get really good contacts from these events...it goes beyond just what you sell that day. Hand out your buisiness card that includes your phone number, email address, website, blogsite, and QR code. Don't have a QR code? Get one! They are free and will be used a lot more as more people start using smart phones. 

Got a brochure? Hand that out at any events you attend. Hand it out with soap you give away. Donate soap to women's shelters. Hook up with a local realtor friend to leave a soap or two in houses they sell or rent out, along with your info of course.

Get a kit together with a full-sized soap, a couple of smaller samples of soap, your card, brochure, and a little info about you and your business and distribute that to local bed and breakfasts, local day spas, health food stores, etc. 

You'll soon find that 100 bars of soap doesn't last very long at all!


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

This is my third attempt to get this posted.

Ditto to Anita and...

Don't be discouraged.... make sure your packaging and soap is the best it can be.


Bazaars (school, church, community, neighborhood)

Do you have someone who would host a soap party in exchange for soap?

Local feed and seed
Mom and pop stores.
We always take soap with us where ever we go. a small little basket with two of each type. 
Talk to everyone you know. 

Samples We sell a lot of soap with samples. = sandwich bags, something that explains goat milk soap. a business card, list of ingredients.

Facebook pictures of each type.


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Ok, I'm a wimp, got raving reviews from someone I gave samples to, wants to BUY more, made a cold call and got an order for 24 bars. Thank you for your support :biggrin


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Yea


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

That's what I'm doing right now: giving it away to people I hand picked for a reason, either because I know they will tell me the cold hard truth about my soap and/or because they could be a start of a market due to their connection/buying habits. No one pays for my soap yet, but I'm pretty sure that system is going to pay off in the end. (Yep did get a small order already and a real nice marketing idea). Packaaging is STILL my nemesis, but I started with ordering some sample boxes and am looking and looking at other peoples' packaging to see what I like and what would be feasible to me.


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

agree with above mentioned- good luck!


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Dorit said:


> Ok, I'm a wimp, got raving reviews from someone I gave samples to, wants to BUY more, made a cold call and got an order for 24 bars. Thank you for your support :biggrin


Very cool. Good for you!


----------

